# Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android



## huntertech (7. November 2010)

*Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach guten Spielen für ein Smartphone mit dem aktuellen Betriebssystem Android 2.2 Froyo. Mir ist alles recht, egal ob shooter, Spiele wie "Doodle Jump" fürs Iphone, eigentlich ganz egal was. Hauptsache, es ist komplett kostenlos!

Danke schon mal


----------



## taks (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android*

Battleflood ist mein lieblings Spiel


----------



## huntertech (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android*

Was ist das denn für ein Genre? Bei Google find ich nur bunte Bildschirme


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android*

Angry Birds ist ganz witzig und kostenlos , ansonsten spiel ich recht gern RoboDefense (Vollversion) oder Asphalt 5 (kostenlos beim Galaxy S) und natürlich den Klassiker Solitair 

Aber google einfach mal nach den besten Spielen , oder sieh dich im Market um bei den Kostenlosen Spielen und such nach guten Bewertungen .


----------



## huntertech (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android*

Wie groß sind denn die Spiele so im Durchschnitt? Bei dem Handy wird eine 2GB-Karte mitgeliefert. Wieviel krieg ich da ungefähr drauf? Lohnt es sich da, meine 4GB-Karte weiterzuverwerten?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android*

Es kommt in ersten Linie auf den internen Speicher an , der ist von Gerät zu Gerät unterschiedlich .
Mein Hero hatte nur ca. 100-200 Mb und bin auch ausgekommen. App2SD wird leider von vielen Programmen noch nicht unterstützt. Abgesehen von ein paar Ausnahmen sind die meisten Programme aber nicht größer als 3-5Mb ,eher kleiner. Die Ausnahmen wären Navisoftware oder große Spiele wobei bei solcher Software zu hoffen ist dass sie App2SD unterstützen.

Welches Gerät besitzt du denn?


----------



## huntertech (7. November 2010)

*AW: Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android*

Noch garkeines aber voraussichtlich ab Mittwoch das neue LG Optimus Chic. Habe in einem Review gesehen, dass es Anwendungen auch auf die SD verlagern kann, somit also kein Problem. Intern hat es glaube ich nochmal 135MB über.

Aber dann werd ich ja wohl auskommen. Wenn noch weitere Spiele von euch empfehlenswert sind, immer her damit. Hab auch schon gegoogelt und etwas zusammenbekommen aber wenn ihr mir direkt nur die kostenlosen sagen könnt, ists natürlich besser


----------



## huntertech (8. November 2010)

*AW: Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android*

Sorry, hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, dass war beim Nokia C6, das hat kein Andoid  Also muss ich dann dabei bleiben, dass nur wenige Apps auf die SD gehen 


Aber dann trotzdem danke! Gibt es denn noch irgendwelche guten Tower Defense Spiele außer Robo Defense und Retro Defense?


----------



## m-o-m-o (24. November 2010)

*AW: Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android*

Hab leider nur Android via Communityrprojekt auf meinem Touch Diamond, daher ist das ein bisschen doof mit den Spielen ^^

Angry Birds kenne ich bisher nur vom Apfelfon, aber ich finds lustig.
Paper Toss ist äußerst sinnfrei aber macht süchtig 
Air Control (?) ist ein nettes Spiel finde ich
Frozen Bubble sollte man vielleicht schon am Linuxrechner gesehen haben, gibts auch für Android
Papijump gäbe es noch, das war vor dem Doodle Jump Hype in.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android*

Frozen Bubble ist toll, aber mit Touchscreen kaum zu steuern. Es gibt ein Minesweeper für Android, das ist ganz schick. Angry Birds soll gut sein, läuft aber nicht auf jedem Gerät.


----------



## huntertech (25. November 2010)

*AW: Die besten kostenlosen Spiele für Android*

Danke Leute aber leider ist aus dem Smartphone-Kauf nichts geworden. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht kauf ich mir ja in ein paar Jahren doch ein neues Smartphone  Also trotzdem danke für eure Antworten. Hat sich aber vorerst erledigt.


----------

